# Google SketchUp now for Mac



## matthew (12 Jun 2006)

The, erm, more enlightened of us (sorry ) now have the free Google Sketchup version also.

Now I just have to learn to use it...

http://sketchup.google.com/download.html


----------



## andrewm (12 Jun 2006)

And a new version (with textures) for those of us with Windows.


----------



## dedee (13 Jun 2006)

Thanks Matthew, just the news I've been waiting for.

Andy


----------

